# Is my puppy too skinny? Am I not feeding enough? (pics attached)



## DeadPixel (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

So food has been a constant battle with my dog, Jake. We started with Iams Large Breed Puppy, switched to Acana Large Breed Puppy and are now on Go! [Sensitivity & Shine: Grain Free, Potato Free, Turkey]. His stool is solid but wet, and light brown. Hopefully it gets better on the new stuff.

Stool viscosity aside, most people we run into says Jake is too thin. A vet has not told us this, but the daycare owner has. We feed him 3 cups (1 cup x 3) a day. He is 5 months old. This is slightly more than the feed guidelines on the bag which is 2 - 2 3/4 cups for a 30-50lb puppy. 

Please take a look at the images below considering the above information and let me know what you think. I would love to hear from some Golden Retriever humans. Thank you very much for your time. Jake thanks you too.









































Thank you, 
DeadPixel


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking at this on a phone. He looks thin but not overly so. Best to see him wet if possible. The feeding guidelines on the bag are not written in stone. Look up "Purina Body Condition Chart" on Internet for best way to know how your dog is doing. 

Puppies' feed amounts vary a lot when they're growing and then raper off. But even with adults you have to put your hands on them to gauge. I think you could safely feed him him more calories each day since he's young. Keep adjusting up or down as needed.

Also google "Golden Retriever puppy growth chart" for some ranges.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Your best advisor is your vet. He/she is a better judge because he can feel your pup.

But going by the pictures, he looks fine to me. Going thru that gangly stage which is so endearing. It's best for pups to grow up on the lean side because it's better for their joints.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

How heavy is he? If the vet is okay with his weight, it shouldn't be a problem. Ours is 6 months and on the smaller side compared to her litter mates.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Looks like he is that lanky phase! As I have learned from people on the forum, many people are used to seeing dogs who are overweight and think that is how a dog should be. Since your vet has not told you he is too thin, I would trust that more than people you run into or interact with. I'm sure they mean well, but might not always be the best judge of your dog. There is a fairly simple method to determine...if you can 'see' the ribs then dog is too thin; if you can't see the ribs but can easily feel them, your dog should be about right. That is my VERY simplified and very non-expert advice.
He's a cutie!


----------



## DeadPixel (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for the quick responses guys. I can feel his ribs easily but cannot see them when he is standing at attention. He weighs about 40lbs or 18.14kg. I will check out that growth chart. 

I see what you are saying about people being used to overweight dogs. Jake and I play frisbee daily so I think he is a bit more active than a lot of the dogs in our neighborhood. We haven't seen the vet since we first got him at 14 weeks, but I will see what the vet says when we bring him in for neutering. It's hard to hear people criticize me for a 'thin' dog; and I just wanted to make sure I am caring for our little rascal appropriately.

Thanks again guys, this has helped my worry


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is hard to judge by pictures, but I think I would increase his food a bit. His legs look on the thin side, but perhaps more to me is (perhaps the angles of the pics) the size of his head when compared to his body. 

If you can readily feel his spine or his ribs, his food should be increased.

ETA: Readily feel his spine / hips - the portion above his addomen should be readily felt


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

Our orthopaedic vet surgeon said, "You know a dog is a perfect weight when your neighbour tells you it's too thin." Everyone is used to seeing goldens who are overweight. Your puppy looks thin but is going through the lanky phase where this is normal. If you feel he could gain a little bit, add a 1/4 cup of food to every meal - it's enough to add if he needs it, but not too much if he doesn't. At 6 months we were feeding our girl 4 cups per day of Now Large Breed Puppy and she has never been overweight. Now at 20 months and 60lbs she eats 3 cups of Hills J/D (fractured hip = prescription) and is a perfect weight. It all really depends on the amount of exercise they get too - very active dogs burn more calories and can eat more without gaining. I would suggest making sure frisbee sessions are short with a good warmup at his age, our breeder wasn't happy when I said we were playing fetch everyday at 6 months because it is "forced exercise" even if they're having a blast.....not good for hips, which are going through major growth before the 1st birthday.

A growing dog shouldn't be heavy so a little thin is ok, less pressure on their joints. Your puppy is adorable, I so miss that phase.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You may want to reconsider neutering at a young age. It isn't recommended until closer to 2 years old.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Adding this link regarding early spay/neuter:

Risks of Early Spay and Neuter


----------



## DeadPixel (Sep 13, 2013)

Six months is too early? It's what the vet told us. It seems this is an area of significant controversy. What incentive does the vet have for giving us such an early date? I have no issue with waiting, Jake is a very calm and friendly puppy.

Thanks,
DeadPixel


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks a little thin to me. The guidelines on the bag are not set in stone. If he is more active, it would might be a good idea to increase his food by a quarter cup each feeding and see how he does. He is a handsome boy! At his age, puppies are growing very fast and need adequate nutrition.


----------



## DeadPixel (Sep 13, 2013)

Great info guys, it is much appreciated. I will increase his food by 1/4c per meal and cut back on the frisbee playing. It's just so much fun! Almost as much fun as watching him chow down on treats! 

I'm going to talk with the wife and do some research on neutering. Our daycare that we use for socializing recommended us to wait too.

Cheers,
Deadpixel


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the wavy hair on his back makes it look like his spine is sticking out. Molly looked really skinny during her lanky stage too. I think it's just because everything was out of proportion.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

DeadPixel said:


> Six months is too early? It's what the vet told us. It seems this is an area of significant controversy. What incentive does the vet have for giving us such an early date? I have no issue with waiting, Jake is a very calm and friendly puppy.
> 
> Thanks,
> DeadPixel


When, or even if, to neuter or spay, is one of the most controversial issues on this forum. There is a lot of information available on the subject. I suggest you do your research, talk to your vet, and make up your own mind as to what is best for you and your dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, definitely do what you are comfortable with. I noticed you mentioned the neuter was coming up and wanted to make sure you had all the information...controversial or not...needed to make a decision.

I think your vet recommended the neuter because that's how it's always been done. 

Your breeder is also a good resource for information.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

He looks thin to me. But he might be going thru a growth spurt. As far as neutering, no 6 months is not too young. I had one done at 7 months and 2 years. I wished I would had done the 2 year old earlier This is a personal decision between you and your vet.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I found this puppy growth chart for goldens. Hope it helps. 

Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

DeadPixel said:


> Great info guys, it is much appreciated. I will increase his food by 1/4c per meal and cut back on the frisbee playing. It's just so much fun! Almost as much fun as watching him chow down on treats!
> 
> I'm going to talk with the wife and do some research on neutering. Our daycare that we use for socializing recommended us to wait too.
> 
> ...


Six months is the older recommendation but there is a lot of debate about it all. It's ultimately up to you. If your daycare doesn't require it (many do), that's nice and you can make the choice based on what you decide. 

Re: the frisbee stuff- also search on here for jumping etc. Many people don't let their GRs do too much hard in the air jumping (or jogging) for quite a while. Their joints are still growing at his age, and they are prone to arthritis. You could throw the frisbee low to the ground for him or have him chase a ball (I like to throw grounders--my dogs get all excited because the ball goes different ways... ). 

He sure is a cutie in any case. It's great you hare having so much fun with him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I personally feel that six months is far too young for a male to be neutered, but you will have to make up your own mind on that, assuming your breeder does not cover age of neutering in her contract.

I find this article very helpful, as it is written specifically with Goldens in mind (I do believe that each breed can be different). Rhonda Hovan is a respected breeder/judge who also serves as the GRCA health liason:

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My puppy always seemed a bit on the thin side until around 6 months. She was gaining about 10 pounds a month for awhile and I don't think she had much of a chance to put on any extra. At one point she looked so gangly that someone said she looked like a "sad sack." 

Now that her growth has slowed down, I see her filling in more quickly and have to keep an eye on her weight a bit more. She's pretty active as well. I don't worry about how much to give her precisely, I base it on how she looks. Sometimes she gets more and sometimes she gets less. But, basically, it's about 4 cups a day, plus treats.

Here's a picture of her about a month ago and this is how she looks now. I don't want her to gain more though. I think this is just about right.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmers (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey!
I just wanted to add to this- we have a tiny little Golden, she's only 42 lbs at 14 months. Initially we were mildly concerned but the vet checked her out thoroughly and as it turns out, she's just petite. She's proportionate and doesn't look emaciated- you can feel her ribs but they aren't visible. She's active, eats a raw diet (which we are supplementing at the moment to see if she'll bulk up a bit) but really, she's just a super healthy, small and very happy little girl. Other dogs from her breeder have had similar growth patterns, they've been small until around 18 months and then they filled out. So we're assuming she'll head in the same direction. Either way, we adore her and are happy she's in top form. 

So don't worry too much! As long as the vet says you're good, you're in a great place. Our vet told us how frequently he sees overweight Goldens and how problematic it becomes, especially as they get older. So we should be grateful that we have fit, active guys!

Take care-


----------

